# $$Show quality parts for sale$$



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

handle bars $5O.
manny's steering wheel $5O.
headlight and double sq bracket $15.
gold sq twist gooseneck with engraved and two toned front piece $5O.
engraved mirrors $2O.
chrome seat pan $3O.
prices plus ship o.b.o.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

nice


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

hollow hub trike kit. i do got the other hub (not shown in pic) $100 shipped!!!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 5 2009, 02:53 PM~12613295
> *nice
> *


thanks.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

parts show chrome.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

50 shipped bars! Best offer


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ill go 55.00 shipped no mas


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

pm's replyed.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

that go


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 5 2009, 07:53 PM~12615089
> *pm's replyed.
> *


take the damn best offer asshole.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 5 2009, 06:04 PM~12615233
> *take the damn best offer asshole.
> *


i pmed you *****.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Jan 5 2009, 07:04 PM~12615233-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

closest pic of the engraved neck i got.

goose neck.
trike kit.
headlight.
handle bars.
sale pending.


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 5 2009, 08:48 PM~12615875
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOT A DIFFERENCE.
HEY GOT YOURE M/O ILL SENT YOURE STUFF THIS WEEKEND


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

These parts are nice I can vouch for them. I saw them in person in Vegas and this is a nice looking bike :thumbsup:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 5 2009, 07:11 PM~12616165
> *These parts are nice I can vouch for them.  I saw them in person in Vegas and this is a nice looking bike :thumbsup:
> *


thank you tony.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 6 2009, 07:12 AM~12617119
> *thank you tony.
> *


I only give props to people who deserve it brotha :thumbsup:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 5 2009, 08:19 PM~12617227
> *I only give props to people who deserve it brotha :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy: :tears:


----------



## aztecsoulz (Sep 21, 2008)

ARE YOU SELLING THE FORKS AND THE SISSY BAR???????


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aztecsoulz_@Jan 6 2009, 01:45 PM~12622883
> *ARE YOU SELLING THE FORKS  AND THE  SISSY BAR???????
> *


No just these parts.

handle bars $5O.
manny's steering wheel $5O.
headlight and double sq bracket $15.
gold sq twist gooseneck with engraved and two toned front piece $5O.
engraved mirrors $2O.
chrome seat pan


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

still have that gooseneck?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Jan 6 2009, 03:44 PM~12624753
> *still have that gooseneck?
> *


sold....and no people i am not selling my bike.


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 6 2009, 06:10 PM~12624376
> *No just these parts.
> 
> handle bars $5O.
> ...



Are the Handle Bars and seat pan still for sale let me know


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 7 2009, 03:08 AM~12624977
> *sold....and no people i am not selling my bike.
> *


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 7 2009, 09:12 AM~12631986
> *
> *


yea i got offers for $8-9OO shipped. :|


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 7 2009, 08:16 PM~12632034
> *yea i got offers for $8-9OO shipped. :|
> *


cheap bastards :nosad:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 7 2009, 08:16 PM~12632034
> *yea i got offers for $8-9OO shipped. :|
> *


That bike should pull in at least $2500 to $3k if a restaurant or business was looking at buying it ya know?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

hey juan. M.o out this weekend


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Whats u got left?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 7 2009, 09:35 AM~12632172
> *That bike should pull in at least $2500 to $3k if a restaurant or business was looking at buying it ya know?
> *


yea, but i still would'nt even think of selling it. wait till my wong's are on the bike! :0 


juan pm. everything is sale pending.


----------



## santa_13 (Jan 5, 2010)

how much for ur hole bike ill give u 250


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

STOP BRINGING OLD TOPICS BACK :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by santa_13_@Jan 5 2010, 06:18 AM~16188815
> *how much for ur hole bike ill give u 250
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by santa_13_@Jan 5 2010, 05:18 AM~16188815
> *how much for ur hole bike ill give u 250
> *


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by santa_13_@Jan 5 2010, 07:18 AM~16188815
> *how much for ur hole bike ill give u 250
> *


and ithought i was a low baller


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by santa_13_@Jan 5 2010, 06:18 AM~16188815
> *how much for ur hole bike ill give u 250
> *


 :twak: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 26jd (Aug 2, 2009)

Dint this bike get burned


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 26jd_@Jan 5 2010, 09:20 PM~16196378
> *Dint this bike get burned
> *


damn. really. why


----------



## 26jd (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jan 5 2010, 08:44 PM~16196883
> *damn. really. why
> *


yeahh he posted up pics the whole house got burned but i dont remember were i say it.i got sum pics ill post them later


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 26jd_@Jan 7 2010, 05:46 PM~16217249
> *yeahh he posted up pics the whole house got burned but i dont remember were i say it.i got sum pics ill post them later
> *


alright 
does he still have it


----------



## 26jd (Aug 2, 2009)

well idk but i remember the crome was all burned


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 26jd_@Jan 7 2010, 06:02 PM~16217424
> *well idk but i remember the crome was all burned
> *


it cant be much worse than spray paint


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

*:FACEPALM:*


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jan 7 2010, 04:50 PM~16217299
> *alright
> does he still have it
> *


He does still have it. The paint is fine but the parts need new chrome.


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 7 2010, 06:30 PM~16217764
> *He does still have it. The paint is fine but the parts need new chrome.
> *


can you have him pm or send me the link


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jan 7 2010, 05:32 PM~16217794
> *can you have him pm or send me the link
> *


what do you mean?


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 7 2010, 06:34 PM~16217809
> *what do you mean?
> *


so i can ask him if you wants to sell them


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jan 7 2010, 05:35 PM~16217823
> *so i can ask him if you wants to sell them
> *


sell what?


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 7 2010, 06:38 PM~16217856
> *sell what?
> *


the burnt parts


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jan 7 2010, 05:39 PM~16217875
> *the burnt parts
> *


There not for sale.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 5 2010, 09:56 PM~16197116
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 7 2010, 06:43 PM~16217936
> *There not for sale.
> *


oh ok then 
never mind


----------



## HVY-CHY 79 (May 11, 2009)

so is this bike still here?? did it get re done??:dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

HVY-CHY 79 said:


> so is this bike still here?? did it get re done??:dunno:


The bike is still around but it hasnt been redone yet. Maybe next year.


----------



## HVY-CHY 79 (May 11, 2009)

:tears:


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN (Mar 8, 2006)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

sad to see the bike like that


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Good topic


----------



## rodzr (Jul 5, 2011)

76'_SCHWINN said:


> hollow hub trike kit. i do got the other hub (not shown in pic) $100 shipped!!!!


u still got this


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

TTT!!


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

so what is still 4 sale?


----------



## rodzr (Jul 5, 2011)

u got any thing for sale


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

what u still got for sale, email me [email protected]


----------

